# Survey for Halloween enthusiasts



## cbmar (Sep 27, 2006)

I created a short survey to learn how different Halloween enthusiasts celebrate the big day. (How many trick-or-treaters do you get? What type of fake cobwebbing do you use? How long do you keep your decorations up for? That sort of thing.)

It should only take you 2 - 3 minutes to complete.
The most current results will pop up when you're done. Once a large enough group of people have been surveyed I'll post the final findings here.

The survey is here --> 
Haunt Style: Halloween Survey


----------

